# Help! Interview this Friday.



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just found out that my interview for the Local 11 apprenticeship is this Friday. I am really nervous and have no idea what they may ask. Any suggestions on what to wear and what possible questions they will ask? I do have 2,000 hours of experience and am currently working as a summer helper for Morrow Meadows. Anything else I should take to the interview or mention? Thanks a lot. You guys always seem to help.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

no jeans. shirt with collar. wear a good wrist watch. leave the phone in the car/truck. shake the mans hand like your glad to see him. have an ink pen with you. be honest. get a haircut. good luck !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Eat breakfast, and be yourself.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Get snot slinging drunk the night before so you can look and feel your best.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*help*



humanepost said:


> Hey everyone, I just found out that my interview for the Local 11 apprenticeship is this Friday. I am really nervous and have no idea what they may ask. Any suggestions on what to wear and what possible questions they will ask? I do have 2,000 hours of experience and am currently working as a summer helper for Morrow Meadows. Anything else I should take to the interview or mention? Thanks a lot. You guys always seem to help.


Pay attention to what these guys say. By the way, what is Morrow Meadows?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> .......... By the way, what is Morrow Meadows?


 
My guess.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*interview*



480sparky said:


> My guess.


I looked and that's cool. We can always use a start-up company.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

humanepost said:


> Anything else I should take to the interview or mention?


 This thread might help with your interview. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/who-carrys-10944/ And when you get to the interview lay it up on the table and things might go your way.:jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I looked and that's cool. We can always use a start-up company.


Huh? Morrow Meadows a "start up" company? :001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

humanepost said:


> I do have 2,000 hours of experience and am currently working as a summer helper for Morrow Meadows.


How does a large union contractor have "summer helpers"? Is this some oddity in California law that allows this?


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

be polite, use manners, eye contact, dont be cocky and be sure to say NO when they ask if you are afraid of heights even if you are!

good luck!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Bring in a letter of recommendation from your immediate supervisor.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How does a large union contractor have "summer helpers"? Is this some oddity in California law that allows this?


It depends on the local. We are allowed to use summer helpers for material storage and handling. Absolutely no installing.

They usually work as shop boys for larger shops.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Be ready to answer questions such as 1. Why do you want to be an electrician. 2. Where do you see your self in 5 years. 3. What type of project/job/problem have you solved and how did you do it.

Like JayH said get a letter of RX from your supervisor to take with you.

Good luck should you except this mission. This tape will self destruct in five seconds:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ditto to all the obvious and call him/her sir or mame, Yes sir, yes mame. use proper English. No yea, dunno, ........aint....And if they ask you what is your greatest weakness....dont acually tell them what your weakness are...thats the oldest trick in the book. Good luck.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

paul d. said:


> no jeans. shirt with collar. wear a good wrist watch. leave the phone in the car/truck. shake the mans hand like your glad to see him. have an ink pen with you. be honest. get a haircut. good luck !!!:thumbsup:


 
No jeans? I wouldn't hire a guy to be a apprentice if he showed up in dress clothes.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> No jeans? I wouldn't hire a guy to be a apprentice if he showed up in dress clothes.


 i was thinkin khakis. your right tho, dont OVERdress.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Be ready to answer questions such as 1. Why do you want to be an electrician. 2. Where do you see your self in 5 years. 3. What type of project/job/problem have you solved and how did you do it.
> 
> Like JayH said get a letter of RX from your supervisor to take with you.
> 
> Good luck should you except this mission. This tape will self destruct in five seconds:laughing:


It's funny had a chance to do some interviewing for our apprenticeship a few years ago and those were the first 3 questions on our list.

We did have one kid who walked in for his interview, plopped down in the chair then asked, "Is this gonna take long?" Our response, "No as a matter of fact I believe we're done!"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> We did have one kid who walked in for his interview, plopped down in the chair then asked, "Is this gonna take long?" Our response, "No as a matter of fact I believe we're done!"


 What a lazy ass. That is what I would have said also.:thumbsup:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Ditto to all the obvious and call him/her sir or mame, Yes sir, yes mame. use proper English. No yea, dunno, ........aint....*And if they ask you what is your greatest weakness....dont acually tell them what your weakness are...thats the oldest trick in the book. Good luck*.


Thats odd because most HR directors, and think tank job analysts want you to answer that question honestly and fully with an explanation of how you plan to turn those weaknesses into strengths.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Interview*



rlc3854 said:


> Thats odd because most HR directors, and think tank job analysts want you to answer that question honestly and fully with an explanation of how you plan to turn those weaknesses into strengths.


Maybe the HR people want you to answer truthfully, but in the real world it would be hard to overcome saying you are afraid of heights when interviewing for an iron worker job.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Maybe the HR people want you to answer truthfully, but in the real world it would be hard to overcome saying you are afraid of heights when interviewing for an iron worker job.


 
Then why would you want such a job? How many of you have been on a job where someone was afraid of heights and the the foreman kept them on when all the work was 40' off the ground. I'm color blind but have been in the trade over 35 years and worked to overcome my so called disability for this trade. If you are perfect with no weakness of any sort you must be the best, why would I need an aprrenticship? I'm the best that there ever was, run boy, run. I'm no one, no one is perfect, there fore I am perfect:jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Help*



rlc3854 said:


> Then why would you want such a job? How many of you have been on a job where someone was afraid of heights and the the foreman kept them on when all the work was 40' off the ground. I'm color blind but have been in the trade over 35 years and worked to overcome my so called disability for this trade. If you are perfect with no weakness of any sort you must be the best, why would I need an aprrenticship? I'm the best that there ever was, run boy, run. I'm no one, no one is perfect, there fore I am perfect:jester:


Wow, I was just metaphorically speaking. I am sorry if I offended you or any of the other ironworkers. I should have known better.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Wow, I was just metaphorically speaking. I am sorry if I offended you or any of the other ironworkers. I should have known better.


No offense taken. You know how us old men get, right?:laughing:

Ironworkers! We don't have no sinkin ironworkers here, do we?:blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*help*



rlc3854 said:


> No offense taken. You know how us old men get, right?:laughing:
> 
> Ironworkers! We don't have no sinkin ironworkers here, do we?:blink:


I don't know if they are sinkin, or not, but they would definitely be in over their heads.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Be ready to answer questions such as
> 2. Where do you see your self in 5 years.


It's hard to predict the future, but I really hope in 5 years me and my girl are married, I got a kid (or on the way), a down payment on a house and working fulltime in a career that I enjoy. How do you think that will fly over, because that's how I feel right now but I really can't see the first 3 happening until I got the last part figured out.


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanks.*

Thanks to everyone for their input it really helped. My interview went great I believe. I received my score and it was an 88.5. I placed #3 out of 700 so I've got to say I'm pretty excited. Now I am just waiting for my letter letting me know when orientation is.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Hopefully you'll start classes soon and working on a site.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

humanepost said:


> Hey everyone, I just found out that my interview for the Local 11 apprenticeship is this Friday. I am really nervous and have no idea what they may ask. Any suggestions on what to wear and what possible questions they will ask? I do have 2,000 hours of experience and am currently working as a summer helper for Morrow Meadows. Anything else I should take to the interview or mention? Thanks a lot. You guys always seem to help.


 Just remember there is only going to be another 500 guys just like you when you go in so say something outlandish but respectful.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Just remember there is only going to be another 500 guys just like you when you go in so say something outlandish but respectful.


 
Buzz you got a buzz on bro. The lad said he scored and ranked #3 from the interview. Must have some good chit in Georgia:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Buzz you got a buzz on bro. The lad said he scored and ranked #3 from the interview. Must have some good chit in Georgia:thumbup:


 If I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Then why would you want such a job? How many of you have been on a job where someone was afraid of heights and the the foreman kept them on when all the work was 40' off the ground. I'm color blind but have been in the trade over 35 years and worked to overcome my so called disability for this trade. If you are perfect with no weakness of any sort you must be the best, why would I need an aprrenticship? I'm the best that there ever was, run boy, run. I'm no one, no one is perfect, there fore I am perfect:jester:


I thought you could not be an electrician if you were color blind. At my last employer we had several candidates excluded becuase of this?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I thought you could not be an electrician if you were color blind. At my last employer we had several candidates excluded becuase of this?


Sure you can. 90% of electrical work has nothing to do with wires.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I thought you could not be an electrician if you were color blind. At my last employer we had several candidates excluded because of this?


Why do you believe this? Because it has been something pasted down through the years as another subjective issue to keep a person out of the trade. Most products are labeled for type, size and color. A lot of manufactured system/control boards use the same color conductor throughout the board except for the primary power. Color blind soldiers were used in the field to disguise camouflage from the real surrounding area. When I have applied for jobs most have you take a physical. Only two employers have given a real color blindness test, the Navy and the State of California. All the others had huge traffic light signs, duh


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

My local tested apprentices for colorblindness. Don't know it they still do.


----------

